# Ralentissement Safari



## Bartleby27 (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un ralentissement de Safari sur mon Ipad et parallèlement sur mon macbook, je ne sais pas si les deux sont liés. Par ailleurs, j'ai jailbreaké l'ipad (4.3.3), serait-ce la cause? j'ai changé aussi d'opérateur, je suis chez Free maintenant.
merci de m'aider!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2011)

Ça pourrait bien être un problème de wifi mais comme tu ne donnes aucune indication sur ton matériel....


----------



## Chalkduster (17 Août 2011)

Bartleby27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rencontre un ralentissement de Safari sur mon Ipad et parallèlement sur mon macbook, je ne sais pas si les deux sont liés. Par ailleurs, j'ai jailbreaké l'ipad (4.3.3), serait-ce la cause? j'ai changé aussi d'opérateur, je suis chez Free maintenant.
> merci de m'aider!!!



Si tu as changé récemment dopérateur, attend un peu, il faut que la ligne se "stabilise" si je puis dire. Sa fait toujours ça au début après sa va. Sa vient surement pas d'un problème matériel.


----------



## Bartleby27 (17 Août 2011)

merci pour vos réponse. En fait, j'ai contacté Free pour un autre souci et j'en ai profité pour leur en toucher deux mots. Du coup, ils ont résolu le problème.


----------

